# How do you get rid of the bugs in your log pile?



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm all about all natural so I have turned the hens loose on the pesky critters afflicting our log pile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll take the boards out and lay them on a red antpile. They take care of anything living in there quick! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 18, 2017)

Fire?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2017)

Seems like it gets hot enough in my garage/kiln to kill off the bugs or at least make them leave.


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Fire?




Like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------

